# overheating leisure battery



## 90575 (May 1, 2005)

Hi to everyone,
Can anyone offer help with a problem that has just occured on our RV please?, all of a sudden the leisure battery is overheating and at the same time the charger/inverter is running very hot, the fan being on all the time. When I disconnect the battery the inverter/charger reverts to its cool normal state, all the 12v electrics still work ok, I am suspecting that somewhere the charger is not getting the message that the battery is full so can anyone offer any help please?

Thanks a lot


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just had a similar thing with my leisure battery and it turned out to have 3 duff cells. The battery was under a year old but i Did not have the original card for it and Elecsol point blank refused to change it under warranty and the bod i spoke to elecsol was rude and ignorant.
Choose a new battery wiseley.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I agree with mildew, more than likely a duff battery, disconnect and check the terminal voltages after 24 hrs. 
If you need to replace, change them all and don't waste money on expensive batteries, buy the cheapest flooded lead acid you can find.. around £30 for an 85ah 

Jim


----------



## 90575 (May 1, 2005)

thanks for the reply, I have tried a different battery but within 5 minutes the charger is running red hot ( the battery I put on was fully charged so again I suspect that my charger may not be shutting off?????)


----------



## 90575 (May 1, 2005)

thanks all so far, Scotjim do you mean check the voltages on the battery or on the disconnected leads ( I am still hetting a reading of 13.5v on the leads when the battery is disconnected) Thanks a lot


----------

